# Sticky  Shop for Your Nissan Sentra at AutoGuide.com



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Looking to buy a new Nissan Sentra? See all the details by trim level, build your own car, compare with other vehicles and even get a price quote in the updated AutoGuide.com New Cars Section.

Click here to start your Nissan Sentra car shopping search.

And check out the rest of the Nissan New Vehicle Lineup here.


----------

